

Some practical questions to ask oneself to get more stuff done - samaparicio
http://blog.aparicio.org/2010/02/01/getting-stuff-done/

======
hannah74
Did you know that only 2.5% of males and .5% of females are INTJ? Yet software
companies are full them.

~~~
sree_nair
How on earth did someone find that stat?. Just curious.

~~~
samaparicio
I think they come from this:

[http://www.mypersonality.info/personality-
types/population-g...](http://www.mypersonality.info/personality-
types/population-gender/)

------
10ren
_Is this work worth my hourly rate?_ The question isn't stated accurately - it
needs to take into account the overhead of organizing someone else to do it,
the risks and hassles of miscommunication and so on.

However, he's likely thinking of tasks where the answer is clear enough -
things like laundry and cleaning. The margin for error is so great, it
overcomes any reasonable overhead. As Buffett/Munger say, you don't need to
know a man's exact weight to know if he is fat.

------
ehsanul
With regards to the second question, it seems that sometimes a hack today to
save time could cost a lot down the road, when the hack becomes some integral
component somewhere. It's not always that easy to decide whether the short-
term benefit of using a hack is greater than the long-term benefit of doing it
right.

~~~
etherael
YAGNI(UYD) ;)

